# I'm not a wood guy.....



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is the start of my stand for the 90 Gallon......

I'm wondering if this is overkill? Or just smart? More support is better.....

2x6 framing top and bottom, and 2x4 vertical.... 2 on each corner, 1 each front and back.




























Will be finished with oak panels, crown molding, and whatnot.....

Opinions please, and thanks in advance.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

You want the vertical 2x4's to be directly under the 2x6 horizontal beams. If not there is NO CHANCE that screws are going to be able to hold the weight of the tank. What you can do however is slide them(2x6) to the top(using the last pic as reference) and screw them to the vertical 2x4's with both flush at the top. Then take a 2x4 and put them all the way around matching your current vertical 2x4's. That way your 2x6 horizontal braces are resting directly on 2x4's and are not being held up by screws...although you do want screws. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> What you can do however is slide them(2x6) to the top(using the last pic as reference) and screw them to the vertical 2x4's with both flush at the top. Then take a 2x4 and put them all the way around matching your current vertical 2x4's. That way your 2x6 horizontal braces are resting directly on 2x4's and are not being held up by screws...although you do want screws.


I think I understand....

The only thing screwed together at this point are the 2x6s (top and bottom)... 
The 2x4s have only been cut and placed there for the pic. When I screw the 2x4s
to the bottom section, I'll flip it over again, and screw it to the top. I'll be using
plywood for the top, as well as inside for the filtration and storage.

If I Do understand you, I need to add 2x4s to the outside of the existing 2x4s, between the 2x6s.

Correct?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > What you can do however is slide them(2x6) to the top(using the last pic as reference) and screw them to the vertical 2x4's with both flush at the top. Then take a 2x4 and put them all the way around matching your current vertical 2x4's. That way your 2x6 horizontal braces are resting directly on 2x4's and are not being held up by screws...although you do want screws.
> ...


The part I have in bold is very important....very. You want the 2x4s between the 2x6s to hold the weight of the tank. Make sure they are wedged in tightly so the 2x6 frame is actually resting on the 2x4s then screw those 2x4s to your existing 2x4s and you will be good to go. Be sure to post pics when you are done so we can make sure it is done right. :thumb:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok... I totally get that.

Essentially that will be 10 2x4s from floor to tank, plus the 2x4s wedged in between
the 2x6s.... That should hold up a Peterbuilt :lol: Probably be as Heavy as one too


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is what he's talking about:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*sboisvert*
is that to support a tank that is 20 foot tall? Might be a little overbuilt if the tank is any shorter :lol:

*SobrietyRocks707*, the pic is a good example of wood upon wood support. I just joke as that is such overkill it's awesome! :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

sboisvert said:


> This is what he's talking about:


Correct....very good illustration.

Notice SobrietyRocks707, that the 2x4's on the outside are actually supporting the horizontal frame and the screws just keep it in place. You want the entire weight of the tank and horizontal frame supported using the 2x4's....not the screws.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Number6 said:


> *sboisvert*
> is that to support a tank that is 20 foot tall? Might be a little overbuilt if the tank is any shorter :lol:
> 
> *SobrietyRocks707*, the pic is a good example of wood upon wood support. I just joke as that is such overkill it's awesome! :thumb:


LOL...yep....very sturdy indeed. I have seen people use 4x4's to support a 75g tank before!


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

Number6 said:


> *sboisvert*
> is that to support a tank that is 20 foot tall? Might be a little overbuilt if the tank is any shorter :lol:
> 
> *SobrietyRocks707*, the pic is a good example of wood upon wood support. I just joke as that is such overkill it's awesome! :thumb:


Lol... It's only half the stand, two sections are held together by 1/2" bolts... It's for a 74" x 24" x 24" acrylic build. Not to hijack this thread.










Some videos:














Thread on the whole build process, lots more pictures and videos:

http://diyfishkeepers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=571


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

SobrietyRocks707: You asked if that is overkill.....

I would bet money that stand woukd support a car!

All that is needed to support the tank you describe is 3/4" plywood for vertical walls. 2x4 and 2x6 boards are never necessary (unless you are building a house).

And, I respectfully dissagree with Razorback. The shear strenght of screws is quite substantial (unless you are using sheetrock screws). 4 or 6 screws at each vertical/horizontal connection would EASILLY hold the weight of the tank.

Keep in mind that the 90 gallons will be evenly distributed to all four vertical members. that is roughly 22.5 gallons per corner and about 200 pounds of weight. add an extra 30 for tank and media inside the tank and you are at 230 per corner.

I'm no rocket scientist, but am pretty sure I can sink 4 deck screws into the connection of a 2x4 vertical member and a 2x6 horizontal member and jump up and down on it all day long without failure.

Anyway, food for though, and one last note....although it is overkill, if that construction puts your mind at ease, then it is the right one for you!!

RBFG


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DP


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

redblufffishguy said:


> SobrietyRocks707: You asked if that is overkill.....
> 
> I would bet money that stand woukd support a car!
> 
> ...


Well...we will just have to agree to disagree. I would not want a 90g tank supported by screws...maybe lag bolts....but not screws. I do agree that 2x4's are probably too much and 1x's would work fine but I would not want my 90g tank supported only by screws. You have to remember...it is a diy stand not designed and built from specs from a manufacturer. A manufacturer does the research and testing for what their stands will be able to hold. Their stands are all very precisely built....again here were are dealing with a diy stand and a person who admittedly does not have any experience doing such things. So I would go with the 2x4s or 1x4s to support the weight of the tank.

If nothing else....it for sure won't fail and would be a nice peace of mind.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

sboisvert said:


> Not to hijack this thread.


Hijack away  I appreciate the input, and the ideas. I really like the build with 
2x4s only. Looks clean for sure. Lot lighter too I bet! Mine is already heavy.

Anyway, I just got back to the shop, and will finish up and post more pics. I have 
to make another cut for a 2x6... Not happy with the gap 

Thanks everyone for chiming in! :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> sboisvert said:
> 
> 
> > Not to hijack this thread.
> ...


Yeah...gaps can be an issue. When I need precise cuts I make a jig for my chop saw that way all the boards are exactly the same length.

Post pics when done.... :thumb:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Yeah...gaps can be an issue. When I need precise cuts I make a* jig *for my *chop saw *that way all the boards are exactly the same length


Jig?

Chop saw?

What are these things you speak of?

This is what I have to use.....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...gaps can be an issue. When I need precise cuts I make a* jig *for my *chop saw *that way all the boards are exactly the same length
> ...


  Old school!! I love it!

Here is a chop saw... aka compound miter saw










Basically what I do is set it up on a table or saw horse with plywood top and screw it down. I then figure out the lengths I want and screw another board space whatever the distance is from the blade of the saw. I usually only do this for many cuts where I need the board lengths to be precise.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Old school!! I love it!


Old school for sure, but you should see my finger tips :lol:

Anyway, I don't have a chop saw. Just using a cordless circular, and trying 
to remember to cut on the SAME side of the line... EVERY TIME :roll:



















Is this better?? And I'm proud to say that it's all level :dancing:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks very sturdy indeed. What you can do now is sand where the edges all touch so they make a perfect and smooth transition from one piece to the next. Then you can skin it with whatever choice of wood or material of your liking. I think you did a good job!! :thumb:

You could literally put a car on that thing.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> That looks very sturdy indeed. What you can do now is sand where the edges all touch so they make a perfect and smooth transition from one piece to the next. Then you can skin it with whatever choice of wood or material of your liking. I think you did a good job!! :thumb:
> 
> You could literally put a car on that thing.


WooHoo! Thank you. Always nice to get an atta boy these days 

Someone in this thread said 3/4" plywood...... I bought 1/2"..... Will that be an issue? I have 
only cut one sheet, for the bottom section. Will the other sheet be ok for the top?? :-? :-?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > That looks very sturdy indeed. What you can do now is sand where the edges all touch so they make a perfect and smooth transition from one piece to the next. Then you can skin it with whatever choice of wood or material of your liking. I think you did a good job!! :thumb:
> ...


Should be fine. I would get the plywood on top and bottom then skin it with wood paneling or whatever your choice is. Are you going to be putting doors on the front or leave it open?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, doors will be done.

I am lucky enough to have an antique restoration shop across from 
the hot tub shop where I work. I'm going to have a professional help 
dye and shoot the oak panels, and make the doors for me. Everyone 
could use a side job these days :wink:

Got the floor in..... not sure I wanna post a picture of THAT until I 
hide the cuts with a LOT of caulk LoL


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> Yeah, doors will be done.
> 
> I am lucky enough to have an antique restoration shop across from
> the hot tub shop where I work. I'm going to have a professional help
> ...


 

Make sure if you want the caulk to be hidden it is paint/stain-able.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

HAHA I'm gonna go for the Plastidip. Multiple coats


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

OK, all done structurally. Going to go into phase 2, after payday anyway.

I'm thinking oak. With just a light dye to bring out the grain. Then clear... Lots.










No really good angles for the bottom shelf, so I'll step back for this one :lol:

How about some of you guys (and gals) show off some of your first projects.... Or mistakes.....

I'm pretty proud of myself on this one =D>


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

SobrietyRocks707:

Looks good so far!! I can't wait to see the final product. (Photos please)!

When I suggested 3/4" plywood, I was referring to using it a the sole vertical support. 1/2" plywood for top bottom sides etc, over the 2 x 4 construction will work perfectly. For that matter you can save some money on the oak ply and use 1/4" to skin the front and sides. It will be pleanty strong and will give plenty of lateral support as well once fully secured to the 2x wood.

Razorback: I guess I should have added, if I WAS to use 2x construction, I wouldn't allow the tank to hang on just screws either, I was just putting it out there, screws are very strong and will work.

When I have some extra time, I think I will mock up a 2x4 frame of a stand and see how much weight the screws will actually hold...but that is anoth thread...

Again, can't wait to see the finished project

RBFG


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

redblufffishguy said:


> Looks good so far!! I can't wait to see the final product. (Photos please)!


Totally  Payday is Monday, so we'll see what we see then opcorn:

On a side note, maybe I'll hit you up next time I get out to Jellys Ferry 
It's funny, I had to read your name twice, then look at where you're from :lol: I 
get out to visit friends about a 1/4 mile from the bridge from time to time.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good, looking forward to seeing it skinned.



SobrietyRocks707 said:


> How about some of you guys (and gals) show off some of your first projects....


75g + (2)10g - 3/4 Maple Plywood


















Build thread: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=231080&sid=263ea1565cdbfd159042942c3eeb9460


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Looks good, looking forward to seeing it skinned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to build a canopy just like yours and the plans you posted on another thread. I was going to ask....what lights are you using and where did you mount them?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been looking into replacing them with Beamswork LEDs.
I have an old Coralife 2xT5 and another Coralife 2xT5HO, looks a bit different than the pic above, there's just one actinic now as opposed to the 2 that were running previously. It was too blue.
They sit on the glass.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> I've been looking into replacing them with Beamswork LEDs.
> I have an old Coralife 2xT5 and another Coralife 2xT5HO, looks a bit different than the pic above, there's just one actinic now as opposed to the 2 that were running previously. It was too blue.
> They sit on the glass.


Gotcha....I am looking into the beamswork marine/reef bright also. Maybe in a month or so I will get it. I just hope it is not too yellow and more white because I currently have 2 10000k plus 2 actinics and I like the coloration.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> OK, all done structurally. Going to go into phase 2, after payday anyway.
> 
> I'm thinking oak. With just a light dye to bring out the grain. Then clear... Lots.
> 
> ...


That's gonna be hard to skin because the 2X4s on the corners aren't flush with the front face- you may want to add a piece of 2X2 as furring so you have something to nail/glue the plywood to.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mike_G said:


> That's gonna be hard to skin because the 2X4s on the corners aren't flush with the front face- you may want to add a piece of 2X2 as furring so you have something to nail/glue the plywood to.


Good point. :thumb:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

A little progress.......










I got to thinking about my project, and really liked the idea of doing all the work 
myself. Making my own mistakes, but being proud of the work.

Tomorrow.... Sand, Stain, Doors, and Hardware. Also on tap... Canister filter.

If all goes as planned, and we get a dry spell here, the leveling and reinforcing will be done 
this week. =D>


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That really looks good. I know the feeling when a good DIY project comes together. It is so much more rewarding. Are you going to use trim? Have you thought about doing a matching canopy? If so then I would consider doing it at the same time and trying to get it all to match with the stain and trim.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah..... Going to be a little difficult matching that grain, unless 1/4" plywood will work
for a canopy..... Which I don't think it would....

But like the title says, I'm not a wood guy LoL

Either way, I was thinking of using a different wood for the doors.... Kind of a contrast thing. I could easily match That wood to the same for the canopy. Could be pretty nice looking.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> Yeah..... Going to be a little difficult matching that grain, unless 1/4" plywood will work
> for a canopy..... Which I don't think it would....
> 
> But like the title says, I'm not a wood guy LoL
> ...


Be sure to continue to post progress pics. :thumb:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Slow and steady wins the race I suppose....cut outs for the doors today. Gotta buy 
the finishing trim, wood for the doors and start building tomorrow.

Lessons are being learned.... Like measure TWICE, cut ONCE :lol: And doing it 
right the first time, means the rest of the project goes MUCH Smoother :wink:










Ordered my canister as well. Should be here Wed :dancing:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> Slow and steady wins the race I suppose....cut outs for the doors today. Gotta buy
> the finishing trim, wood for the doors and start building tomorrow.
> 
> Lessons are being learned.... Like measure TWICE, cut ONCE :lol: And doing it
> ...


Yep...measure 3 times cut once is my motto!!

I can see where it looks like your circular saw ran kind of long on both cuts for the door. A little tip when needing precise cuts when you are cutting either 90 degree cuts like an L shape or when you are cutting out square holes...when you get close to the end of the cut...stop. Use a jigsaw or handsaw to finish the cut because it is more precise with the straight up and down motion versus the spinning circular saw.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

One was a circular saw.... The other was actually due to one of my earlier mistakes.....

I actually borrowed a plunge router and bit for most of that.... there were 2 spots where 
I did need the circular. Good to have wood pros across the parking lot from me to help 
me with my mistakes :roll:

Also, I'll probably get all the parts into their spray booth soon, and may get some help, or at least tips the rest of the way.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I bet that sucker is heavy! It sure looks sturdy though. Are you going to paint or stain it? What color?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gonna use a different, darker plywood, and some solid stock for the doors, and try and 
match the darker to the wood for a canopy.

In other words, the body of the stand will likely be a light stain to bring out the grain, and the 
doors will be darker, along with the canopy. Sort of an attempt at contrast.

I already made a big mistake, as far as the pros go.... I have the grain running horizontally LoL

Oh well.... Next one will be better


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you thought at all about matching it to your tank trim? I painted my setup all black...trim, stand and even the standard light strip fixture which sits in front of my t5HO lights to kind of mask the light that shines through.

You can paint your tank trim as well.

Also...before you get your tank set up you should consider painting the back glass if that is something you want to do in the future. Once you get fish in there it will be too late.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to paint the tank trim I think. No way I can deal with that PT Cruiser 
wood grain LoL

Painting the tank..... Well first thing I did was clean it. The second was...










:wink:


----------



## Cursor (Jan 4, 2005)

So what is your secret to obtaining straight 2x4's and 2x6's? I've had a heck of a time building things due to warped wood.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> I'm going to paint the tank trim I think. No way I can deal with that PT Cruiser
> wood grain LoL


You could also cover up the frame with the trim if you use wide trim :wink:

That's kinda how I did mine- I made the plywood sheeting come up high enough to cover the plastic frame and used fairly cheap oak corner molding to cap the edge.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cursor said:


> So what is your secret to obtaining straight 2x4's and 2x6's? I've had a heck of a time building things due to warped wood.


Make sure it's kiln dried, and straight to start with. That's a mistake I made with this stand. 
Soooo much moisture. We'll see.

Seeing the picture above makes me want to start over already LoL


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mike_G said:


> You could also cover up the frame with the trim if you use wide trim :wink:
> 
> That's kinda how I did mine- I made the plywood sheeting come up high enough to cover the plastic frame and used fairly cheap oak corner molding to cap the edge.


Is this total 2x4 construction? Probably 80 pounds lighter than my beast LoL


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cursor said:


> So what is your secret to obtaining straight 2x4's and 2x6's? I've had a heck of a time building things due to warped wood.


More expensive grade wood usually helps.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Cursor said:
> 
> 
> > So what is your secret to obtaining straight 2x4's and 2x6's? I've had a heck of a time building things due to warped wood.
> ...


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> Seeing the picture above makes me want to start over already LoL


I'm pretty good at hiding mistakes :lol:

Yes, it's 2X4 and 1/2" oak plywood and it's fairly light, I also built a canopy out of what was leftover from the sheet of plywood with high-grade fir 1X2 bracing (it doesn't use what one would normally call a "frame") and it's very lightweight- I just finished it last night :dancing:


----------



## FatCat11cz (Nov 30, 2010)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mike_G said:


> I'm pretty good at hiding mistakes :lol:
> 
> Yes, it's 2X4 and 1/2" oak plywood and it's fairly light, I also built a canopy out of what was leftover from the sheet of plywood with high-grade fir 1X2 bracing (it doesn't use what one would normally call a "frame") and it's very lightweight- I just finished it last night :dancing:


Well, it's beautiful work :thumb:

I made the mistake of going to Lowes, and seeing Everything I would have liked to have used 
to build mine. Instead, went to another place..... :x I'm a little irritated LoL Anyway, I get 
a feeling that soon I will be taking that plywood off of mine, and going with something nicer, 
and Taking My Time to get it right, and cover my mistakes properly. :lol: Also finishing off 
more of the inside.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

If you do decide to re-do the plywood, I'd suggest orienting the grain vertically rather than horizontally- then you can get the grain to match up with the canopy. :thumb:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Inside finished off a little bit....










Door and stain shopping now.... opcorn:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Are those the doors?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Are those the doors?


Yeah......

Amazing what a little stain, and not giving up, does for the spirit.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks good! When are you going to have it finished do you think?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> That looks good! When are you going to have it finished do you think?


Thanks  

I'm thinking it will be done tomorrow. I ran out of stain.... Still have the trim for the doors to cut and stain, and a little touch up here and there..... Then I gotta lug the beast to my house, and pray that the work gets done This week......


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > That looks good! When are you going to have it finished do you think?
> ...


The trim will be FUN!!! Coping/mitering the trim are always fun.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Back at it in the morning.... One more small can of stain, and I think this time I'll borrow a proper miter saw in the shop across the parking lot. I'm beat, and not having a proper bench to work on.... Well that just sucks LoL


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> Back at it in the morning.... One more small can of stain, and I think this time I'll borrow a proper miter saw in the shop across the parking lot. I'm beat, and not having a proper bench to work on.... Well that just sucks LoL


Remember....measure twice cut once. I take it you are going to put that L channel trim on the vertical, horizontal and depth of the stand where they all meet(where the tank is going to sit) both on the left and the right? That is going to be fun fun fun...lol...

Just take your time...you will be fine.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Remember....measure twice cut once. I take it you are going to put that L channel trim on the vertical, horizontal and depth of the stand where they all meet(where the tank is going to sit) both on the left and the right? That is going to be fun fun fun...lol...
> 
> Just take your time...you will be fine.


LoL Fun indeed  I already cut and sanded the mistakes for the edge molding around the top. There will be No close up photos of these 

I may take it across the way, and use their spray booth and hit it with a coat of clear, and let it dry overnight, and tomorrow. Then bring it home Monday.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh wow!... I was following this thread for a nightly read.... and it just ends! Any updates Sobriety??? would love to see the finished stand and tank on it. opcorn:


----------

